# Golf Ball C Clamp



## JAOB (Dec 2, 2009)

I was using light duty Bessley clamps on the fence until one gave way and ruined the piece and nearly my hand. I always liked the clamps used on the Router Workshop (a c clamp with a ball handle.) I was ready to pay $24.00 for the clamps at the Router Workshop web site but balked at the $15.00 shipping. I bought two heavy duty 3 inch c clamps at Harbor freight for $1.99 each. I cut the rod off and bored a ½ inch hole ¾ the way through a golf ball. I poured some heavy duty epoxy in the hole and screwed and hammered the ball on the screw rod. I now have two excellent clamps to use which makes it very easy to adjust the fence and I don’t have to worry about them coming loose


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Neat


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

For the rest of you who are interested in doing this, make sure you use golf balls that have a solid center, not the ones with a liquid center. It will ruin your day if you choose the wrong one. :fie::fie:

Charley


----------



## JAOB (Dec 2, 2009)

They don't make liquid center golf balls anymore. Any old cheap ball, ie, Top Flite, will do. Paint them the color or your c clamp and they will look store bought.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is my version:

Router table clamps | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## NCRoadRunner (Jan 25, 2011)

great idea.... I'm off to HomeDepot to pick up some clamps, I already have the balls...........


----------



## JAOB (Dec 2, 2009)

*Picture of golf ball c clamp*

Golf ball c clamp


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Good Job Jerry 

The Golf ball was a bit small for my hand so I used some old pool balls..or to say I got from the Good-Will store... 

no Good-Will store near by
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=us...l+balls&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

==============



JerryPat said:


> Golf ball c clamp


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

For better grip, I used a baseball. Unfortunately, I forgot to check, and it was the one signed by Babe Ruth.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Maybe a croquet ball would be more your size, I have 8 or so made out of hard wood I think..I have not drill one of them out..





=======



Ralph Barker said:


> For better grip, I used a baseball. Unfortunately, I forgot to check, and it was the one signed by Babe Ruth.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

How about one of these? 










McMaster-Carr


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Meds are great  right 

=======



Ralph Barker said:


> How about one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> McMaster-Carr


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

Why not use a bowlilng ball....it already has the hole in it and no need to drill another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance3:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

asrubin said:


> Why not use a bowlilng ball....it already has the hole in it and no need to drill another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance3:


That kind of thinking is right up my alley, so to speak.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Can you post a picture please


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

This would be the only way you could get me use a golf ball. I like it , the grip on it should be really good with all those little holes and I think it looks better than the crutch tip style.


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

Bought a used porta cable belt sander Sat. and an adjustment plastic knob was broken and after reading your post on golf balls I just drilled and epoxy a golfball and now I have a logo ball as a knob.
Works great and I'm looking for other ways to use the 5 gal' bucket of balls I have. May try them on my c-clamps.
Thats golf balls!


----------



## Cavediver (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice idea Jerry. I think I'll try it


----------



## 30coupe (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you just epoxy the ball on or do you drill and pin it?


----------



## JAOB (Dec 2, 2009)

You can do either. The epoxy alone worked well for me. Try it- if it doesn't work for you nothing is lost.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

30coupe said:


> Do you just epoxy the ball on or do you drill and pin it?


If you cut and remove the original cross-pin, the epoxy should ooze into the hole. Or, you could even leave a short section of the original pin centered in the hole. But, that would require a larger hole in the golf ball.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I cut off the pin and used a roll pin to lock it in place along with the epoxy.

Like the ones below

========


----------



## JAOB (Dec 2, 2009)

There is another way. The first time I put a golf ball on I tapped the hole the rod was in and screwed the proper size bolt through the ball. It is a lot more work and I found it unecessay. A good quality epoxy holds enough for all the pressure I can put on it.


----------



## 30coupe (Dec 31, 2010)

I made up three of them with epoxy only. I made sure I filled the hole that the cross pin was in with epoxy. I don't think I can turn them hard enough to break them loose. I'm going to make some more. It's nice to not have the cross pin in the way all the time. I think I can get them just as tight with the golf balls. I have no plans to paint them though. I like having nothing to peel off.


----------

